# Can anyone recommend a plastisol transfer that will work well on 100% poly compression shirts and 100% cotton tshirts?



## youngmi1969 (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been using semo imprints for 1 color plastisol transfers for a catering company. I use them on their 35cotton/65 poly aprons and they have not been washing well. Image coming off after only a few washes. The transfers have been holding up better on the 100% cotton tshirts and they are very easy to use, so I am not slamming Semo, but I just need something more durable 

Can anyone recommend a more durable plastisol transfer that washes well and work on 100% poly(compression shirts) and 100 % cotton as well as blends?

thanks for any recomendations.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Some companies recommend using an adhesive powder, like Unilon, with polyester.


----------

